# Promotion in Thailand



## Jelly_Bud (Jul 22, 2014)

*What is the best way to promote a business in Thailand???

Would also need a way to promote Social media e.g. Facebook pages etc...*


----------



## joseph44 (May 4, 2011)

It totally depends on the business you'd like to promote and its location.
Facebook has business-pages (not sure if they are free); just google a bit.


----------



## Jelly_Bud (Jul 22, 2014)

joseph44 said:


> It totally depends on the business you'd like to promote and its location.
> Facebook has business-pages (not sure if they are free); just google a bit.


So the business will be around Bangkok in shopping malls _(MBK or Plantip Plaza)_. It is shop related so would just want a way for all customers to hear about the shop and I was asking about social media as the Facebook page is the starting point for this and would also want a way for customers to find out about the Facebook page _(I already know about advertising/polls on Facebook etc...)_

Sorry forgot to say, would like ways to do this overseas and in the country


----------



## joseph44 (May 4, 2011)

So I guess it has to do with electronics.
Facebook is very popular in that perspective, but also the Thai Ebay, Tarad.com, Prakarn.co.th


----------

